# diy smoke generator



## monoxide

does any one have any plans on how to make a smoke generator? also i was thinking since a cardboard box is safe to cold smoke in what about a 35 to 55 gallon plastic drum? i know it wouldnt be good for hot smoking but what about cold smoking cheese? i was thinking i could use a coffee can for a smoke generator. i just dont know how to light it and keep it lit. i want to get a a-maze-n pellet smoker but right now my funds wont let me. "funds being my girl and her daughter" lol. i have a little box i welded up in school but it is to small to use unless i put it in a coffee can and used that for a smoker. lol. so any ideas and if it is safe to use this drum i have?


----------



## chef jimmyj

You can use the Soldering Iron in a can of Chips...Lots of guys do...The Plastic Barrel should be fine as long as it was food grade...As far as Hot smoking if you use an Electric source for heat and keep temp below 250*F, I imagine the plastic would handle that low heat and not melt...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Use it for your cold smoker build and save any shavings that come off from drilling holes...Heat the shaving in an oven at 200-225-250 and 300*F to see if there is any change...That will give you a definitive answer...Heres more info...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101226/soldering-iron-and-cold-smoking


----------



## monoxide

ill look into the soldering iron and can method. i wonder if my soldering iron would work.


----------



## daveomak

If your iron has solder on the tip... Don't use it.... It could be lead... buy a new one for $9 at w-mart...... Dave


----------



## sprky

DaveOmak said:


> If your iron has solder on the tip... Don't use it.... It could be lead... buy a new one for $9 at w-mart...... Dave


----------



## monoxide

DaveOmak said:


> If your iron has solder on the tip... Don't use it.... It could be lead... buy a new one for $9 at w-mart...... Dave




yea that was a give in the tip on mine is clean but has like melted off from use. i will grab another one one of these days. what about using a hot plate or some thing? and just setting it low


----------



## scarbelly

Or for a few $ more you could go here http://www.amazenproducts.com/  and get something designed to do the job. This product is used by lots of folks here and has rave reviews


----------



## monoxide

i am gonna get one of those as soon as i can. but right now its not in my budget.


----------



## smokinhusker

Soldering iron 30w from Harbor Freight is roughly $4-5. Make sure the can you use doesn't have any paint or a lining of any kind in it. You can also use your grill as the box for cold smoking and Here's one Todd J did:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99316/cardboard-box-cold-smoker

Hope all this helps!


----------



## monoxide

What kind of can would you recommend using? I was thinking a coffee can or some thing.


----------



## daveomak

I pulled these pics from Chef JJ's post... #2 in this thread.... This should give you an idea... Dave


----------



## scrappynadds

I'm working on a cold smoke generator made out of an O2 bottle. When its complete I will post the pics and it should give you some idea's


----------



## monoxide

DaveOmak said:


> I pulled these pics from Chef JJ's post... #2 in this thread.... This should give you an idea... Dave




I will have to try that one. I have that same soldering iron bad thing is it has solder on it. I'll have to grab a new one. 

Can you cold smoke burgers or a steak? Like not cook it but just get that strong smokey flavor all we have are propane grills except for at my dads house and I love the smokey flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj

You definately should NOT cold smoke Hamburger...As far as Grills go, a double or triple thick HD Aluminum foil pouch with Wood Chips and some holes punched in, placed just touching but not directly on a burner will make plenty of Smoke for Burgers and Steaks...JJ


----------



## monoxide

Thanks jimmy. If I do foil over the chips do I just build a box or do I cover fully with holes in it for air and smoke


----------



## monoxide

here is the smoke generator i made. my soldering iron had soulder on the tip of it so i cut off about a 1/4 inch of the tip and it is clean down there so idk if i should still use it or not. i plan to get a a-maze-n smoker but right now i cant afford it all my money is going to fixing my truck up so its safe to drive. lol let me know if i even did it right.


----------



## monoxide

Did I do every thing right on that?


----------



## daveomak

Monoxide, evening,   Hey, looks good... Are you happy with the smoke ???  It should burn chips, pellets and sawdust just fine.... Get it going.. creat smoke... take pictures....  We love pictures you know.....  Dave


----------



## monoxide

I haven't been able to try the smoke I wanted to know if I set the can up right. I don't think there is any lining on the inside. It was a can of peas from Walmart if that helps any. Also my soldering iron had solder on the tip so I cut the tip off to where no solder was but I wanted some input from the experts if it is safe to use now.


----------



## daveomak

Monoxide, morning.......    Put the iron in the can about 1/4 full of chips... plug it in.... watch to see what kind of smoke you get.... how long it lasts.... if it catches on fire.... if you are happy with the way it works.... take pics.....  If it starts to burn (flames), close the flap on the end of the can to reduce the amount of oxygen getting to the chips..... take more pics..... we all can learn something here....

Lots of folks who have not used this "soldering iron" method are checking in to learn something....  GO FOR IT !!!! ... become a shining star on SMF and teach them how to do it....  If you have a failure, that will be a learning experience for yourself and others as a "how not to do it" lesson....  It is all good... do not worry.... I report my failures on here to try and save others from errors in judgment (or lack of knowledge).......   Now, your next post should be a complete tutorial on how you made the can... size hole... etc.... amount of chips... how long it burned... and what you would do different the next time, so we have a valuable learning experience from your cold smoking tin can soldering iron build...  It is all good.....

Your friend in the long smokey ride....   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj

monoxide said:


> I haven't been able to try the smoke I wanted to know if I set the can up right. I don't think there is any lining on the inside. It was a can of peas from Walmart if that helps any. Also my soldering iron had solder on the tip so I cut the tip off to where no solder was but I wanted some input from the experts if it is safe to use now.


YES my friend since you cut the Tip off it will be safe to use...If you want to check for a lining in the can, stick it on your stoves burner or fire up your grill and burn it out...You may find Drilling a hole the size of your Iron and placing it half the thickness of the widest part of the iron Handle, up from the bottom , will give a stable platform and a upright Can Smoke Generator that is easy to load...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

monoxide said:


> Thanks jimmy. If I do foil over the chips do I just build a box or do I cover fully with holes in it for air and smoke


You can build a Metal box add Chips or Chunks and add a Cover with holes, either from the same material of Foil...You can also use a Vegetable can filled with wood and covered in Foil with a few holes to let the smoke out...JJ


----------



## custom99

The can and soldering iron does work pretty good. When I did my first bacon I found out I could not produce smoke in my electric smoker without the pan being on the heating element. Todd helped me save the bacon by telling me about this trick. I ran to Harbor Freight and picked up a 3 or 4 dollar soldering iron. It worked good until I got my A-maze-n.


----------



## eman

Once you get the can and soldering iron  that you want to use, set the can open end up on a flat surface. Lay the  soldering iron on the same flat surface

butt the tip of the iron up to the can and mark the point where it touch's the can. Drill a hole in the can at this mark just a hair bigger than the tip of the iron. When you get ready to use set the can  and iron in the smoker , push the tip of the iron into the hole , fill the can w/ however much chips you need .

 Plug the iron in and let it smoke. If you get flame ,you can cover the open end of the can w/ foil and punch 5 holes in it w/ ice pick or simular size object.


----------



## monoxide

i didnt drill a hole for the iron i cut half the top off and bent it over then for where the iron goes i used a "church key" idk if that is the right name for it but thats what i was always told to call it. and made a hole in it. it is a little wider then the iron but the way i see it is that will let more air in witch could be a good thing i guess if not i can just close the top part a little.


----------



## custom99

This is the way I did it for a few months. Worked pretty good.


----------



## monoxide

I'll remake one like that


----------



## shannon127

Necessity is truly the mother of invention.  I have seen some great DIY cold smokers on here.  If I get time this weekend, I will post pics of mine.


----------



## sincronicity

I've been looking at smoke generators for a while in YT and considering purchasing the AMAZN tube.  I did build a tube out of that 1/4" square fencing like used in rabbit cages.  Rolled it up into a tube and secured it with electrical conduit parts.  I read somewhere in the forum that some of you were having trouble keeping their AMAZN tubes lit and how to correct that.   I don't really recall what the solution was, but I am curious about maybe drilling a couple of air vent holes in the bottom of my smoker and placing the fake AMAZN over them for air draw.  Just before I sat down here to write about it, I looked at my Foster's Lager can and wondered if I still had the vents in the bottom of the smoker, could I still do something like drill holes in the bottom of the Foster's for lighting and air draw?  I'd be happy to be able to use both chip or pellet in the can with some success.  I want to preclude opening and refilling my chip tray over the burner more than I'd like to.  I'm not too keen on spending over $100 for a couple pieces of tubing with a pipe nipple and aerator.

I would like to use it for both hot and cold smoke.


----------

